# Lighting in my reds tank



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

I'm new to all of this , and im sorry if im asking stupid questions. Well , here goes , after i set up my 55 for my reds , i read that they didnt like bright lights , so i went to my lfs and bought a blue moon style light. well , it was soooo damn bright , so i cut some cardboard to block most of the light , now just some breaks through the surface , is that right? Also , i have no light at all in my basement , no windows or anything. When i go out all day , should i leave it pitch dark down there?? or do they need some dim light . Like maybe a dim lamp in the room etc...????? thanks , this site rocks!!!


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i just wrapped electrical tape around my bulb, works fine as long as u ahve no live plants in the tank.


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

Thats a good idea , no burning problems or anything??


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I lay out some paper over my light, but I think I'm going to change it to tinfoil soon, because the paper changes the lights color slightly and I don't like it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Tin foil works real well. Just put it on the glass under the light and cut to size till your lighting requirements are met.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

another fan of foil. i just poke enough holes until i'm satisfied


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

How about overnight? do i need any light or just a night light or what?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i use 5 sheets of printer paper on my lights, keeps it good and dim. use paper, you can easily control the tint and it is cheap.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have one standard 4 ft 36W tube light on my redbelly tank, and don't use anything to dim the lights (besides lots of giant vallisneria plants that slowly start to cover the surface). My reds don't seem to mind the light.

I used to use sheets of paper to dim the light, but that was before I switched from white to black gravel - the black gravel I use now absorbs lots of light, where the white gravel reflected it, making the tank more bright and the fish more uneasy - hence the sheets of paper...


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

I still need to know what to do if my lights arent on , do i keep the room pitch dark or do i put on a little lamp???


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I have one standard 4 ft 36W tube light on my redbelly tank, and don't use anything to dim the lights (besides lots of giant vallisneria plants that slowly start to cover the surface). My reds don't seem to mind the light.
> 
> I used to use sheets of paper to dim the light, but that was before I switched from white to black gravel - the black gravel I use now absorbs lots of light, where the white gravel reflected it, making the tank more bright and the fish more uneasy - hence the sheets of paper...


 When i first put my tank together a week ago i covered the bottom in white pea gravel but now with the two 36W bulbs over the tank, i realized that it is incredibly bright.. so i bought some black pea gravel thats bigger and i put it overtop the white... it looks pretty good and im probably gonna take out one of the tubes that way it won't be so bright and i can have a spare if one burns out. maybe wrap a lil tin foil around it to tint it to my liking.


----------

